# EXIM CVE-2016-1531 (General Advisory)



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 2, 2016)

Seems there's a major update to EXIM sent to fix a critical vulnerability. 



> *Author: *Heiko Schlittermann
> *Date: *2016-03-03 04:55 +900
> *To: *exim-announce
> *Subject: *[exim-announce] Security release for CVE-2016-1531: 4.84.2, 4.85.2, 4.86.2, 4.87 RC5]
> ...



Source: https://lists.exim.org/lurker/message/20160302.195554.d8f9b6f7.en.html


Additional cPanel documentation: https://documentation.cpanel.net/display/CKB/CVE-2016-1531+Exim


Get those servers updated!


----------

